# MP Assessment Center (background)



## agill (17 Feb 2007)

I was just wondering how the MP assessors look at candidates previous experience as regards to making stupid decisions which resulted in a littel trouble with law enforcement in the teen years.  Now going on 24 and it was just a phase of hanging out with the wrong crowd.  Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Inspir (17 Feb 2007)

I asked the same question a number of years ago and pretty much got the standard response, as follows:

"Each candidate's juvenile mischievous background and experimentation of drug use is evaluated in totality, and on an individual basis. Our selection process is very thorough and includes several in-depth interviews, and a background security investigation. Keep in mind that one of the criteria we evaluate our candidates on is life experience. When a candidate discloses illegal activity, we will discuss the incident or activity with you. The Recruiting Unit will assess the activity and a disposition will be determined. Complete disclosure throughout our process is crucial to a successful application. All applicants must be a minimum of three years clear of detected or undetected criminal activity. This requirement includes past drug use."

 ;D


----------



## agill (20 Feb 2007)

did you end up going to the mpac?  also if you dont mind me asking you how much trouble and what was it?  What was the outcome at teh MPAC?  I know its a little personal but 
I just want to get an idea of what to expect


----------



## Inspir (25 Feb 2007)

> did you end up going to the mpac?



Plan to when I finish my degree in criminology



> also if you dont mind me asking you how much trouble and what was it?



The usual stupid things a 16 year old does in a big city. Smoke dope, try hard drugs a couple of times, and get arrested for public intoxication, fights, and public mischief. No criminal charges of course.

I had friends in my class who took the diploma exit and go MP. From what I hear (and they can't tell you that much as per confidentiality reasons) the MPAC is similar in nature to the RCMP selection process (minus the polygraph exam). My old man was an MP for 23 years and has been on numerous MPAC boards and he won't even tell me what it entails.  ;D

What I am also told is to be completely honest and truthful during the MPAC. It's all about assessing your ethics, integrity, honesty, compassion, respect, fairness, courage, and commitment. If you lie or bullshit about past activity your going to dig yourself into a hole covered with shit.


----------



## medaid (25 Feb 2007)

Um... I've got a question, if you're already an MP private, why are you asking abou this? ???


----------



## agill (26 Feb 2007)

Because I never went through any type of interview etc when I joined reserves relating to what the reg force does....Just want to get an idea of how the MPAC assessors look at such things and how negatively it will impact my chances of getting in.

Also, does anyone know how many candidates the MPs are looking for?


----------



## medaid (26 Feb 2007)

Ah that makes sense now.


----------

